# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Tërmet i fortë në Haiti

## ☆Angie☆

Një tërmet i shk. 7,0 tronditi sot Haitin. Për pasoje qindra mijëra njerëz kanë humbur jetën dhe shumë të tjerë gjenden të mbuluar nën rrënoja. Epiqëndra e lëkundjeve ishte afërsisht 20 km në perëndim të kryeqytetit Port-au-Prince, zona më e banuar e të gjithë vendit. Për rreth një minutë toka është tronditur me një fuqi, si asnjëherë më parë në Karaibe dhe shumë godina janë shëmbur në tokë, mes të cilave edhe një spital pediatrik, presidenca, shumë shkolla dhe selia e kombeve të bashkuara. Gjëndja është mëse kritike.

----------


## Kasumi

Vertet nje katastrofe e madhe urojne qe te ket sa me pak viktima ne njerez dhe qe te ndihmohen te mbijetuarit

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shume gjynah! Keq keq, nisi viti...

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Shpresoj qe te kete sa me pak viktima, ne mesin e tyre ka edhe shqiptare ne mision te OKB-se.
Per qudi vetem zonat e varfera po preken nga fatkeqsite natyrore.Te shkretet mezi mbijetojne edhe kjo ju duhej.

----------


## goldian

bashke me tchadin e somaline jane shtetet me te varfera ne bote 
flitet per nje numer shume te madh viktimash 
e tmerrshme

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ah zot ate shtet aq te varfer godite nga tragjetite me te medha 100.000 njerez gjyna......

----------


## Apollyon

E tmerrshme kjo fatkeqesi qe ka ndodh ne Haiti. Nje vend totalish i shkaterruar per disa minuta. E frikshme, e dhimbshme. Nuk themi dot as "zoti i ndihmofte" se ca arsye kishte te bente nje masaker te tille ne njerez!! 

E tmerrshmeeeeee

----------


## bindi

Vertet gjynaf mbase varferia dhe tash termeti...I shkreti popull...

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Une kam nje shok timin atje dhe me heret me tregoi ne MSN qe eshte i ngujur ne ndretesen e UN-it dhe nuk ju lejohet te dalin.
Nje pjese e nderteses ish rrenuar nga termeti i pare 7 shkallesh nga te fundit qe kishin qene mbi 5 shkalle.Kaos i vertete .......!

----------


## Bardhi

Tragjedije.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Shumë e jashtëzakonshme është gjëndja! Furnizimi me energji elektrike është ndërprerë dhe linjat e telefonit kanë rënë, kështu që edhe koordinimi i ndihmave është i vështirë. Pothuajse çdo i mbijetuar kërkon dikë nëpër rrënoja. Nëpër rrugë ka panik; njerëz të shokuar, që qajnë për të afërmit e humbur. Nr. i viktimave ende nuk dihet dhe situata përkeqësohet nga paslëkundjet që vazhdojnë. Ndër viktimat janë edhe punonjës të Kombeve të Bashkuara.

----------


## King_Arthur

Mund te jene 500 mije te vdekurit nga termeti i fuqishem qe tronditi sot Haitin. Lajmin e ka bere te ditur nje senator i parlamentit haitian.

Nderkohe, kryeministri haitjan deklaroi pak me pare per CNN, se viktimat mund te jene qindra mijera.

Ndersa nensekretari i OKB-se per ceshtjet humanitare, John Holmes deklaroi se me shume se nje e treta e popullsise haitjane eshte prekur ne nje menyre apo ne tjetren nga termeti vdekjeprures.

Sipas mediave lokale, trupat e te vdekurve shtrihen ne rruget e kryeqytetit Port au Prince, nderkohe qe shume te tjere ndodhen nen germadhat e ndertesave.

t ch

----------


## King_Arthur

Kampi spitalor i dhuruar nga Argjentina eshte spitali i vetem qe funksionon ne Haiti pas termetit 7 balle te shkalles Rihter qe goditi vendin.

Lajmin e kane bere te ditur kreret e ketij spitali, i cili menaxhohet nga misioni i Organizates se Kombeve te Bashkuara ne Haiti.

Pak me pare OKB beri te ditur se nga 3 deri ne 3.5 milione banore qe ka Haiti, nje e treta e tyre eshte prekur nga termeti, qe ka shkaktuar qindra mijera

----------


## Jack Watson

Sa mund te jetë nr. i të vdekurve? Kshu me përafërsi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

> Sa mund te jetë nr. i të vdekurve? Kshu me përafërsi.


lexo me larte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> lexo me larte


500 mij? Jo mor se s'ka mundësi. CNN thotë qindra mijëra të vdekur po jo aq.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Nuk dihet me saktësi, mbi 200 mijë. Ndërkohë UN ka dërguar atje 2000 policë dhe 7000 ushtarë.

Haiti është shteti më i varfër i planetit. Natyra është shumë mizore. Ua çon fatkeqësinë njerëzve të varfër  :i ngrysur: 

Vetëm nën rrënojat e një hoteli luksurioz janë 200 viktima.

----------


## Jack Watson

Po po 100 mijë veta thotë një burim tjetër. Një gjë qenka e qartë: për nga nr. i viktimave i ngjaka cunamit të 2004. Gjynaf për ata njerëz të varfër. Ata më të varfërit te planetit ishin para tëmetit, imagjino tani pas tij.

----------


## Enii

shocking ! ... pupu sa shume vdekje

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ne faqet gjermane të lajmeve kështu thuhet :ngerdheshje:  Në faqen e CNN raportohet për mbi 100 mijë. Duhet të shikoni pamjet që vijnë nga kryeqyteti. Është një dramë njerëzore që po luhet në rrugët e tij, njërëzit gërmojnë nën rrënoja me duar. E tmerrshme...

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/wor...aiti.quake.cnn

----------

